# flounder lights



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey guys, got some flounder lights for sale, posted with pix in the fishing gear for sale.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

When you make a post like this you are supposed to add a link.



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic197015-48-1.aspx


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *X-Shark (10/7/2008)*When you make a post like this you are supposed to add a link.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic197015-48-1.aspx


The link dosent work:banghead:banghead


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That's something that I don't understand about this website.



I copy and paste a link on the page here and it isn't highlighted. You can't just click on it to go to the page. Other forums I use it does that.



You have to copy it off the page here and paste into your browser. Then it will open to the page.


----------



## jeff456 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic197015-48-1.aspx 

There may be another way, but if you paste the link, then highlight it, if you look above just to the right of the insert picture icon, there is a world with a link in front of it. Click that which is a hyperlink and then it should already have the address pasted in the text box, but if not insert the url you want the link to go to and it will become a hyperlink in your post. You can also use it to say you can find it Here or click here.

Jeff


----------

